# The *New* Wood Splitter Pic Thread



## Jakers (Feb 14, 2014)

Due to the recent hacking most of the pictures were lost in my wood splitter picture thread. I believe this to be a very valuable and insightful page that people can go to when they are thinking of building a splitter. I have looked at the pictures myself many times when making changes to my own or a friends splitters as well.

This thread will be replacing the old one but if any one is interested, heres the link

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/wood-splitter-picture-thread.191147/

My goal is to have mostly pictures and descriptions of home built, home modified, old, strange, or any other type of splitter that isn't sold in a box store. everybody has seen a husky 22 ton... Now if you added a fancey work table to your Northern Tool splitter, we wanna see it. Somebody may benefit from your idea

Ill start with mine. its a home built "true" 25 ton splitter. 5x36 cylinder. 12 inch tall pusher. 16 inch tall fixed wedge. log lift. all powered by my 1967 Farmall 706D running a 21 gpm PTO pump mounted on the splitter. this combo when speced out with this online calculator http://www.baumhydraulics.com/pages.php?pageid=4 , gives me times of: Extend Time= 8.8 sec. Retract Time= 7.3 sec. Cycle Time= 16.1 sec.


----------



## Whitespider (Feb 14, 2014)

Log Boss Splitter 
Hands free auto cycle, auto throttle control, 8 second cycle time, thumbscrew adjustable stroke length, less than 200 lbs.


----------



## cutforfun (Feb 14, 2014)

9 hp robin motor, with starter generator from golf cart, auto throttle up when spiltting, idle on return and standby,2 stage pump, adjustable (redneck ) detent valve. leaf springs and full size tires. table and staging rack, vice for sharping chains


----------



## cutforfun (Feb 14, 2014)

A few more pics


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Feb 14, 2014)

30+ year old Speeco bought used when two years old, single stage pump, Volkswagon axle and wheels, 2nd detent valve, stroke reducers, 2nd bench, 3rd engine. B/S's just got tired and hard to start. Came with the wheels, modified to pull behind a tractor in an apple orchard. Makes it a nice height for splitting. Buried under 3' of snow at the moment.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 14, 2014)

I like the look of that conveyor,what brand is it.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Feb 14, 2014)

*Conveyor is a Built-Rite 28'*


----------



## nathon918 (Feb 14, 2014)

heres mine...
8x40# beam, 3500# spindles 15" tires, complete rebuilt 18 HP twin cylinder Wisconsin THD, 28 gpm 2 stage barnes pump, NO chinese parts!


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 14, 2014)

I have seen this one on Facebook, its not mine though.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## nathon918 (Feb 14, 2014)

my table also flips up for towing, and the second pic is the "lock" its a custom spring loaded pin that locks the table in the up and down positions, the last pic is the log lift mount, it just bolts to the web of the beam...


----------



## bjgolfpro (Feb 15, 2014)

Here is the one I built 2 years ago. Looks like one just above, I may have "borrowed" some of the ideas. It has a 6.5hp motor, 11gpm pump. Splits horizontal/vertical. So far has split everything I have put on it.


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 15, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


>


I feel so privileged that this splitter lives in my shed for the winter. I'm a pretty lucky guy!!


----------



## Jakers (Feb 18, 2014)

bump... just keepin this on page one for a while


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 18, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I have seen this one on Facebook, its not mine though.


 

Super axe made in Australia like this one.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 18, 2014)

11hp Predator motor, 22 gpm pump, 17 gal hydro tank, 4" x 30" x 1.75" ram, lift table, slip on 4 and 6 way wedges.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 18, 2014)

11 hp Predator motor, 30" x 4" x 1.75" ram, hydraulic log lift, 17 gal tank, 22 gpm pump,
you can check out my build thread in my sig.


----------



## cat-face timber (Feb 18, 2014)

all these splitters look great
it sure gives a guy ideas


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 18, 2014)

bjgolfpro said:


> View attachment 333754
> View attachment 333753
> View attachment 333753
> View attachment 333754
> ...




I dig the paint choices..  i had to take a second look when I saw yours. Looks good and the quality looks spot on.


----------



## steve easy (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## bjgolfpro (Feb 18, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> I dig the paint choices..  i had to take a second look when I saw yours. Looks good and the quality looks spot on.


 Thanks, I did a lot of research on "built" splitters and yours was saved in my favorites for sure.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 19, 2014)

steve easy said:


> View attachment 334263



That a nice build Steve! I'm guessing you are around NZ somewhere with that warrior saw possibly...? lol


----------



## Joe Whalen (Feb 19, 2014)

cutforfun said:


> 9 hp robin motor, with starter generator from golf cart, auto throttle up when spiltting, idle on return and standby,2 stage pump, adjustable (redneck ) detent valve. leaf springs and full size tires. table and staging rack, vice for sharping chainsView attachment 333534



Can you tell us more about the starter generator install? That is a really nice setup!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## GM_Grimmy (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## cutforfun (Feb 19, 2014)

Joe Whalen said:


> Can you tell us more about the starter generator install? That is a really nice setup!



Was really a simple addittion, i had the spare golf cart parts laying around so i figured why not, found the right pulley and placed it on the motor shaft before the lovejoy, wired up the start/gen the same way it came of the golf cart. not sure what the starter cost but i have a felling they are not cheep. Not sure what amp it is charging at, but it has been starting the motor for the last 4 months. I know on my golf cart the generator will keep 2 piaa spot lights and a stereo playing just fine.


----------



## mr.finn (Feb 20, 2014)

A lot of nice splitters shown here. Thanks for redoing this thread. This is mine. My dad bought this back in the 70's to heat our house and sell firewood. I figure it is about 25 years old. It has since been replaced by a SS, but still gets used to break up the big ones.


----------



## VW Splitter (Feb 21, 2014)

I have been waiting to finish my log tray remodel before I posted, just finished it. I built this in 1988. Has had a couple of small remodels since then. H beam is 8" wide x 8.5"tall x 5/8 thick with some 1/4" plate to reinforce it. 5" x 24" cylinder with a 2.5" rod. 20 gpm single stage pump, powered by a 53 HP VW engine. Cycle time is 10 sec for a round trip. 12" tall wedge. Log lift. Overhead lights to split up into the dark. 3000 psi by pass on the relief valve. How many tons does that make? Works like a charm. Will pinch your finger if you get it caught, but will not flip up into the vertical position. I really enjoy splitting, especally the big ones.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 21, 2014)

VW Splitter said:


> View attachment 334934
> View attachment 334935
> View attachment 334936
> View attachment 334937
> ...




Now that's cool!


----------



## triptester (Feb 21, 2014)

5 inch bore at 3000 psi equals 29.4 tons.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## steve easy (Feb 22, 2014)

Rudolf73 said:


> That a nice build Steve! I'm guessing you are around NZ somewhere with that warrior saw possibly...? lol


Yep, milled all the easy logs, needed something to winch with to get at logs that are just out of reach. Burnt out a few electric winches in the past pulling logs ,so decided to go with a hydraulic runva winch. Hydraulic power packs are just way to expensive so went with the wood splitter set up thinking i would ditch the ram and beam etc and just use the motor and pump. Usually i noodle all my firewood with a 066 but the splitter impressed me, throttle is set at about 1/3 and it split every thing i put in it. Plenty of winch options for tractors and lots of logging gear for atvs, couldnt find much for utes other than electric winches. Tested on a 3m pine log 80cm diameter pulled it no problem slid back a little think i had the channel on legs facing wrong way, might need some sort of blade at back i will just keep adding steel untill it works.


----------



## hedge hog (Feb 23, 2014)

a farm boy's splitter 
this splitter is still far from being done but it is running
going to add a 4 way and log lift later
it's a farmall H tractor motor that was set for a oilfield transfer pump so it has bell housing and clutch for the output shaft.
the motor at most spins 2,200 rpm's so the mount of a 3,400 rpm single stage pump would be insufficient.
so we mounted a 3 speed cast iron tranny backwards to get the 3,000 rpm's we needed.
love joyed from motor to output end of tranny and input end of tranny love joyed to the pump.
so that would make first gear high and third gear low of a 1 to 1 ratio.
at a 1,000 rpm's of the motor ,in first gear the output of the input side of the tranny is at 3,000 rpm's (were it's love joyed to the pump)
second gear makes 2,200 rpm's at a 1,000 of the motor I think.
not much of a load so it is very efficient running the motor at 1,000 rpm's


----------



## hedge hog (Feb 23, 2014)

forgot a couple


----------



## Jakers (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice pis so far. i guess theres not as many people on here as there used to be. the last thread i had was up to something like 14 pages... come guys, post em if ya got em.


----------



## steve easy (Feb 28, 2014)

Finished.... i hope, maybe add a tool box for bits and pieces.


----------



## Henry and Wanda (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello,
I built this around 30 yeas ago....it's had a few upgrades through the years....but it still works like a charm !!!!!


Henry and Wanda


----------



## Henry and Wanda (Feb 28, 2014)

Just a couple more pictures !!!!!!!


----------



## jags (Feb 28, 2014)

Jakers said:


> come guys, post em if ya got em.


Heck - we are afraid to after seeing some of these other slick builds.

My big splitter doing what it does best...busting up the big ones:



And my little one: The pic is just as the splitter was being finished.



The little one was built at a bargain basement price of a low, low price of $276. Designed to be smaller and faster then most. I call it my light duty splitter. (Unwieldy hoses were during testing phase).


----------



## Dobbs (Mar 1, 2014)

Lots of nice looking splitters!


----------



## hedge hog (Mar 2, 2014)

jags said:


> And my little one: The pic is just as the splitter was being finished.


 what size cylinder you running on your little one? looks like a 4''.

I have thinking the same thing on making a smaller ,faster and sleeker splitter for 16'' and smaller rounds .
something that would sip gas and have a fast cycle.
3'' or 3.5'' inch cylinder ?


----------



## jags (Mar 2, 2014)

3.5". With a 16 gpm pump. Pretty fast and works great on 95% of stuff.


----------



## hedge hog (Mar 2, 2014)

jags said:


> 3.5". With a 16 gpm pump. Pretty fast and works great on 95% of stuff


 
that sounds like a awesome combo !


----------



## Jakers (Mar 19, 2014)

bump... keep em comin guys


----------



## cutforfun (May 23, 2014)

New pic to get this back to the top, keep the pics coming


----------



## sunfish (May 23, 2014)

Old pic, been used a lot since this was taken 4 years ago.


----------



## Mike from Maine (May 23, 2014)

Here's mine. Started life as a northstar 30t h/v. I modified it to be horizontal only with a log lift and auto cycle valve.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 23, 2014)

I was looking at your "hero", GIF you have, this explains it all! lol







SR


----------



## Homelite410 (May 23, 2014)

Just got a lickity yesterday. 26EK30 Lil slow but its in good shape.


----------



## jrider (Jun 2, 2014)

How I keep cool when splitting in the summer


----------



## Jakers (Jun 5, 2014)

that is quite possibly the best option ive ever seen on a splitter


----------



## greendohn (Jun 5, 2014)

Same manufacturer that Mr. Finn posted earlier, "Robush" from the early 1980's. Made south of me about 30/35 miles. Front seal started leaking,,need to look into that. It sure has split a lot of wood over the years.


----------



## jrider (Jun 5, 2014)

Jakers said:


> that is quite possibly the best option ive ever seen on a splitter


 
Jakers,
It only took me 10+ years of baking in the sun to come up with but it does make a sunny 90 degree day actually feel cooler than 90 if there is a breeze. I do most of my splitting in the summer so it's pretty much become my life saver.


----------



## steve easy (Jun 8, 2014)

Finally got this splitter/winch working how i wanted it to, chopped a better anchor in added a wireless remote. Winch is painfully slow but pulls hard, dont have to rely on farmers with tractors now. Probably one of the better mac trees i have found, 4 logs at 4m bar is 28".


----------



## Kelman (Nov 6, 2016)

Sandhill Crane said:


> View attachment 333536
> View attachment 333537
> View attachment 333538
> View attachment 333539
> 30+ year old Speeco bought used when two years old, single stage pump, Volkswagon axle and wheels, 2nd detent valve, stroke reducers, 2nd bench, 3rd engine. B/S's just got tired and hard to start. Came with the wheels, modified to pull behind a tractor in an apple orchard. Makes it a nice height for splitting. Buried under 3' of snow at the moment.


 
I just picked one up. The speeco splittler. Trying to find out what ton and year. Any ideas. Looks just like yours. 5 hp motor. Just curious. Thx.


----------



## H-Ranch (Nov 11, 2016)

Mine is nothing to look at compared to some of the nice machines already posted, but I wanted to bring the post back to the top. It's not the most powerful or best, but it did split all of the hickory in the background of the photos. I inherited it from childhood neighbor's widow when he passed away 10 years ago this week. She knew it was not "OSHA approved" and didn't want just anyone to have it - she figured I could get it running to make use of it again though. I would bet that he didn't have more than $200 in it when he built it over 40 years ago.

I still miss the man that built it. He wasn't particularly fond of kids, but I had a great relationship with him once I grew up and didn't know everything. Learned a lot from him and wish I was as organized and thorough as he was. He had a logbook for every piece of equipment he owned with all of the maintenance and instructions needed for use - right down to how many times to pull the cord with the choke before starting. Never knew anyone that could make anything work in a more cost effective manner. He was constantly bringing home another man's scrap to make something of it (my wife may complain that I got that habit from him.) When something around the house didn't work correctly she would sit it on his workbench to fix it without ever having to exchange words. To this day, every time I'm at her house I still expect him to walk in and hear him ask, "How's it going, guy?"  Sorry for my little sidetrack down memory lane there...


----------



## CaseyForrest (Nov 11, 2016)

Chomping at the bit here. Its going on 2 weeks since I ordered a SSHD. Connor said if it didn't ship this week, it'll go out next week. I sure hope so, woods starting to pile up.


----------



## taw250 (Nov 18, 2016)

My log splitter I built with a log lift and conveyor


----------



## captjack (Nov 18, 2016)

TW5 and my boy who is now over 6ft


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 18, 2016)

I took out some storm damaged hard maple tree's,












They were some "biggins" too,






But the Jonsered 2260 was up to the task,






and soon we had a BIG load,






and it was a good size load for my tractor to pull through the wet spots to get home too,






Once to the splitting yard, we drove the splitter over to the load and started splitting right off the wagon. This cuts out ALL the "heavy lifting" to get big heavy rounds split,






It made quite a pile of splits too!






THEN the splits get put in the "half cord" boxes that I make from the "better" logs that I skid out,






and the full boxes get moved to a sunny spot to dry, until I need them for my winter heat,






That's it for this time,

SR


----------

